# ID plz



## pnut (Oct 19, 2005)

i got him when he about 2 inches big (was sold as a black piranha) about 7 years ago i think. he lived most part of his life in a 25 gallon tank, only about 2/3 years ago i moved him to a 50 gallon. which is where i noticed him grow the most. he is about 5-6 inchs atm.

he looks like a S. sanchezi. but pictures ive seen of S. sanchezi they all seem to have a reddish anal fin. now im not sure if this is normal but the red round his bottom lip, stomach, and gills is not always there. he seem to put on color when the light is on.

what is he???









here is a full size picture were u can see him better Pnut's Fish

i just added 2 more pic's without the red on him.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

i belive its a, s.sanchezi


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes S.sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. sanchezi, I'd say.

Coloration varies from individual to individual, and is also influenced by water quality, diet, stress levels, etc.: my 5 Reds all have a slightly different coloration of body and fins, even though they are all from the same clutch of eggs...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That would be a S. sanchezi.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

Purple sanchezi to be exact :rasp:


----------



## pnut (Oct 19, 2005)

thx guys.. how big do they grow (max) and what would be an ideal tank size for one. because i migt have to move him to another tank. would a 25g tank do it?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

25 g?!!?!? noo!!!!! lets see.....u can go to the information up at the top and it'll give u the minimum requirements, if i was you, just get a 4 feet long tank with a powerhead for him to swim against. I have an irritan and they say that the min requirement is 55 gallons, well..i got a 35 gallon long tank, so its 4 feet and i have a powerhead and he is pretty damn happy in there, he feeds from my fingers!!!


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

liar lol on ur siganature it said 35 gallon with an irritan


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Pnut said:


> thx guys.. how big do they grow (max) and what would be an ideal tank size for one. because i migt have to move him to another tank. would a 25g tank do it?


They can grow up to 7-8", but grow very slow. A min size tank would be a 30 gallon, but IMO I would not go with anything less then a 55.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

s.sanchezi


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> Purple sanchezi to be exact :rasp:


Its a Sanchezi, no such thing as a purple sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID Complete.


----------

